# My squaws and woodies are back!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Finally picked them up last week. No more birds for me for a while. Prices are killing me. :?[attachment=1:1vbqklfc]my mounts 001.jpg[/attachment:1vbqklfc][attachment=0:1vbqklfc]my mounts 002.jpg[/attachment:1vbqklfc]


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Good looking mounts.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Who mounted them for you?


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Uh........


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Who mounted them for you?


I have the same question?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Wilderness in Syracuse mounted them.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Uh........


+1


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Wilderness in Syracuse mounted them.


Dan mounted those... :shock:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

uhh...._Dan_..."you have a courtesy call" on line...

"WTF happened with this guys birds"...

~

maybe its just the photos but, i was hoping to see much better work when i read the title.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> uhh...._Dan_..."you have a courtesy call" on line...
> 
> "WTF happened with this guys birds"...
> 
> ...


Deep sigh.... I don't know this Dan fella but I'm glad a taxidermist came out and said what I was thinking. Wasn't going to say anything but man, if his prices are hurting you and thats what you got back, I wouldn't spend that much money there again. There are guys around who will give you something that looks a lot better for the sting of paying a decent price. :|


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

........ :| is right.

LH2,

now dont get me entierly wrong, they dont look horrible, but better work is available.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I know Dan and he has done some work for me...all I can say is I don't know what you paid, but you OVER paid!...Did you get these off KSL recently?  :mrgreen: 


Let me say something nice...Dan does a hell of a nice job on fish...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> I know Dan and he has done some work for me...all I can say is I don't know what you paid, but you OVER paid!...Did you get these off KSL recently?  :mrgreen:
> 
> Let me say something nice...Dan does a hell of a nice job on fish...


I thought tex did your stuff only? That way you are all was waiting for three year for your birds. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

There was a time I didn't know Darin...and I did get my stuff back under a year, I won't say why I was looking for a new taxidermist...

I don't want people to think Darin ALWAYS takes 2 1/2 years to mount a bird, you need to realize I get VIP treatment, I am on the special privilaged-friend program!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> There was a time I didn't know Darin...and I did get my stuff back under a year, I won't say why I was looking for a new taxidermist...
> 
> I don't want people to think Darin ALWAYS takes 2 1/2 years to mount a bird, you need to realize I get VIP treatment, I am on the special privilaged-friend program!


LOL I dont want to know what eles you get. Darin will be getting my next birds or my wife next bird. He can take 2 1/2 years on mine. because i know im getting a top notch mount and i cna save up the money for it to.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I left an earlier response of "uh......" because I didn't really want to be rude. But after reading what others have said.....I will say only this......"You get what you pay for". I have a couple of mounts that I paid $140 for (8-9 years ago), and they look like s**t. They now decorate my bathroom.....Downstairs.
While I agree that some things are better done on a budget......Waterfowl taxidermy isn't one of them. The price range of our best Taxidermists in the state is acceptable. And the quality is second to NONE! Although it may sound huge at the time, an extra $50 will go A LONG WAY on waterfowl taxidermy.

Just my two cents. But seriously, if you are happy with the quality of the mounts, then what the rest of us have said shouldn't mean a **** thing to you. They are your trophies, not ours.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> But seriously, if you are happy with the quality of the mounts, then what the rest of us have said shouldn't mean a **** thing to you. They are your trophies, not ours.


True. Everyone has their own definitions of trophy so if you're happy with em, thats your investment, not ours.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

The best part of this whole thing is that LH2 kills a lot of sweet birds. I know he killed a few Woodies this year and I hardly ever see them in the wild and def not during the season. If you get some good birds this year I can recomend my taxidermist through a PM. He does great work and is fair priced. The guys on here that post are all top notch too. I would trust them with any of my birds if I wasnt so dang loyal to mine... 8)


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Lunker,

Thanks for posting the pics, and sorry about the bad reveiw. I think I may have been one of the first to click onto your thread.........and I figured that these would be the type of responses that would follow. Anyway, as others mentioned, if you are happy with the mounts, then that is all that matters. Awesome birds by the way, just not the best taxidermy job.

If it were me:

I would have discussed this with the taxidermist. The taxidermist should realize/know that this work was just not up to par, *especially if he is an experienced taxidermist.* Maybe he was just having a bad day?

If you have other birds, maybe negotiate him trying to redeem himself on your other birds at no charge? If you are going to get the same type of work, then I would ask for your money back. If you really paid some expensive prices, then you should have gotten better work.

Again, if you are happy, then that is all that matters, and congrats on your birds.

Take Care


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I worked for Dan for a summer 4 or 5 hours a day. I took him 4 birds to mount and only had to pay $300. The total bill was over $800(he owed me $500). I don't have the kind of money to pay that price. Those birds were in my freezer almost 2 years. I am not happy with the quality of the mounts. I have seen Dans work and this is not Dans quality. I think it was a helper. I am not going to say anything to him about it. I don't want to cause any problems with him. I know from experience that you get what you pay for. Had i paid full price i would have been really pissed. I have 2 black ducks in the freezer that need taxied. If anyone wants to talk a deal i would be happy to oblige you if i can afford it.
As for the comments, no harm no foul. I understand what you have all said and agree with you. What do you do with a bird that is already done? Sell them on KSL?? :twisted: 
Any ways, if anyone is interested in those black ducks shoot me a pm.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Also, i have a 28" brown and a 25" rainbow that need done. Any takers?
I would be glad to take anyone out on the boat this summer for kokes, wipers, or tiger musky for a bit of a deal. :wink:


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm sorry but there is no way that Dan himself mounted those birds. My brothers and I have had Dan do a total of 11 birds for us, 6 ducks, 3 geese, 1 swan and 1 sandhill crane. I have never had a problem with any of the mounts I have got back from him. If i could figure out the whole picture thing i would gladly post some pictures of his work. Dan is a good friend of mine and I would hate for him to get a bad name just from a picture of a few birds that I KNOW he didn't mount.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

crimson obsession said:


> I'm sorry but there is no no way that Dan himself mounted those birds. My brothers and I have had Dan do a total of 11 birds for us, 6 ducks, 3 geese, 1 swan and 1 sandhill crane. I have never had a problem with any of the mounts I have got back from him. If i could figure out the whole picture thing i would gladly post some pictures of his work. Dan is a good friend of mine and I would hate for him to get a bad name just from a picture of a few birds that I KNOW he didn't mount.


That is what i said. I know Dan didn't do these. I saw dozens of animals and fish he mounted and i know what his work looks like.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, that's what puzzles me also. Dan and I are very close friends and I too know he is capable of great work. I had him as our fish judge last year and you don't get to be a judge unless you know your sh*t. I've seen his bird work as well and again, I know he's capable of great things. Dan might have someone else mounting birds for him right now??? Sometimes he gets busy and has to sub work out. I know I've done sub work for other taxidermists in the past. Some have liked my work and others have snubbed me saying that I didn't do it as good as they could. Well, I don't work for them anymore... May be Dan will have to have a talk with his "bird guy".


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I can vouch for Dan's work too. The last bird(a woodie) he did for me, ran $185. I am happy with it. He gives a returning customer discount too.

Yes, there is better taxidermy out there. Maybe he had a bad day. Maybe the pics suck, etc., etc., etc.

I think the important thing here is to find a taxi that you like.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

If this is the quality you get for $185.....spend the extra $15-20 and get REAL quality. Sorry, just my opinion.

For those of you on here who are "vouching" for the quality of work that Dan does.....you should tell him that he needs to get on here and defend himself.....set the record straight so to speak.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Dan is WAY to busy out raping the walleyes right now to concern himself with little trivial stuff like this. :twisted: Besides, he's laughing all the way to the bank. :wink:


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> . Dan might have someone else mounting birds for him right now??? Sometimes he gets busy and has to sub work out. I know I've done sub work for other taxidermists in the past.


Is this a regular practice of Taxidermists? Do you let your client know that someone other than the taxidermist they thought was doing their work is doing it?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

no its not a regular practice. the only time i have ever seen it personally is when someone has fallen ill or injured and is in need of some help to get out of a bind.


----------

